# Dankung 3060



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Heissan taas :wave:

Finally a one single tube setup, that I like.

These Dankung 3060 tubes shoots as I want and no speed problems either.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Nice shooting. What ammo you using with those tubes?


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

mattwalt said:


> Nice shooting. What ammo you using with those tubes?


Thanks :thumbsup:

I think it was mentioned in the video...

I was using 10 mm steel and should not be any prolems with 12 mm steel either.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video Wish you the best of health


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Awesome video and shoot'n as always bro! I enjoy your use of the split screen!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

At one time 3060 was my go to tube set up, I used to use it with lead that weighed in the 100gr-200gr area as I remember. very sturdy stuff and great for your heavier hunting ammo especially when you want to tubes to last on a multi day excursion.

wll


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow!! In the wind too! Very awesome my friend


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Thanks for validating the accuracy of single tubes. Your videos and skills are always incredible and enjoyable. * :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Tag said:


> Great video Wish you the best of health


Thanks Tag :thumbsup:

Same to You, health is a great thing.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Covert5 said:


> Awesome video and shoot'n as always bro! I enjoy your use of the split screen!


Thanks Covert5 :headbang:

I think this split screen/two cameras works perfectly,when making videos like these.

And no need to carry camere anywhere.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

wll said:


> At one time 3060 was my go to tube set up, I used to use it with lead that weighed in the 100gr-200gr area as I remember. very sturdy stuff and great for your heavier hunting ammo especially when you want to tubes to last on a multi day excursion.
> 
> wll


Lighter draw could be nice, but haven't find any better working single tubes like these.

I may have to try these some day with 12 mm steel.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> Wow!! In the wind too! Very awesome my friend


Thanks !!!

Could be nice to shoot in calm weather 

In wind like this, 25 m is too long distance.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Thanks for validating the accuracy of single tubes. Your videos and skills are always incredible and enjoyable. * :thumbsup:


I have tried pseudo tapered also. There is something strange.

Almost impossible to get ammo fly to same place twice.

Thank You very much Alfred E.M :thumbsup:


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Great shooting my friend!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Nice shooting but


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

The legend himself haha, excellent shooting as always my friend!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Port boy said:


> Nice shooting but


Thanks man :thumbsup:


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

BushpotChef said:


> The legend himself haha, excellent shooting as always my friend!


Not even close to legend,

more like mister nobody 

Thanks bro :thumbsup:


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Kalevala said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > At one time 3060 was my go to tube set up, I used to use it with lead that weighed in the 100gr-200gr area as I remember. very sturdy stuff and great for your heavier hunting ammo especially when you want to tubes to last on a multi day excursion.
> ...


I went out and shot using pretty much your set up today but on a smaller wire Chinese frame. I shot 109gr oval lead sinkers and they hit with authority. I shot some 3/8" steel and although a bit light, zipped out into space quickly. I do like the fact that a single beefier tube is very clean looking and is a pretty tough tube when you don't want to change tubes and want something to last.

If a single 3060 should break in the field, a rubber tie or a constrictor knot on a fresh tube set can get you up and running reasonably fast and this works for a Chinese type slings as well as a F-16 wire frame sling and of course with gypsy ties ---- singles are pretty versatile. I almost always have a spare set or two with me. I have used and still use use 2050, 3050, Green Dub and Orange Dub in single configurations also. At one time I was using some heavier stuff, but for all practical purposes it is not needed IMHO.

wll


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

wll said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > wll said:
> ...


It takes time to learn use just enough rubber for chosen ammo size.

With flats that is easier, so many different thickness and tapers.

Perhaps I should try Green or Orange Dub sometime :thumbsup:


----------

